# taze kebab??



## igatomny

Hi, 

I've been looking for a name for my customer's business… and we would like to have something like this… but I do not think if it's correct in Turkish…

TAZE KEBAB

Any suggestions I would be greatfull. Thx a lot. 
tm


----------



## Adam S.

Is FRESH KEBAB (świeży kebab) normal for you? :-D


----------



## Rallino

Well, even the sound of a *"non-taze" *kebab can make people throw up 

I wouldn't give that name, but it is grammatically correct! ^^


----------



## hasansabri

kebab naturally should be fresh(taze) to be sold, other wise it would be unattractive.


----------



## hasansabri

I think *Turkish Kebab or Şiş kebab* would be nicer.


----------



## Adam S.

Or Sultan Kebab.


----------



## Volcano

igatomny said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been looking for a name for my customer's business… and we would like to have something like this… but I do not think if it's correct in Turkish…
> 
> TAZE KEBAB
> 
> Any suggestions I would be greatfull. Thx a lot.
> tm



*Taze Kebap - Fresh Kebab*


----------



## igatomny

Thx for all suggestions  I was laughing when I was reading your opinions… (thx Rallino  ) it's a really creative group  
Of course it sounds "crazy" and it's more common when U R selling fishes  lol Anyhow everybody got something here like U mentioned in your posts… & 
most of people in my country shouldn't even know what TAZE means  Just wanted to make sure if it's correct in turkish grammar anyway 

Thx all of U for all these inspirations


----------

